# Natural methods of improving uterine lining?



## TTC Again

Anyone have any suggestions? I had a hysteroscopy yesterday to remove some scar tissue. It turned out to be minimal, so I was given the go-ahead to start TTC again as soon as I get a natural period (which could come in as little as 1 week). 

Wondering if anyone knows any good, natural methods of improving my uterine lining for better chances of conception this coming cycle? We've pretty much been waiting to try since my last Mc in Decmeber. I'm anxious to get this show on the road soon!!!!
:winkwink:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Hey chicky, I know it's not natural but I have been using aspirin for the last five weeks (my periods became quite light after our loss in October) and I did notice a huge improvement on my last period.

Thinking on the same context as aspirin I know that onions and garlic thin your blood so it may work? Xxxx


----------



## Maybe2more

I have heard that Red Raspberry Leaf (typically in tea form but also available in pill form) can help strengthen the uterus. It is very controversial as some seem to think that is induces contractions of the uterus and that wouldn't be good for obvious reasons but many people swear by it and argue that it doesn't cause contractions. So.... that is one. 

Another option that is a uterine tonic, like Welcome Womb, might be helpful. I have never used it before a pregnancy but know that many people use it form after O to AF or throughout the first tri of pregnancy. I am unable to use links yet as I am new to these boards but if you are interested in reading about my experiences with the Welcome Womb you can google "life loss and other things" and you will find my blog. 

Good luck to you!


----------



## TTC Again

Thanks, girls, for the advice. Ill look into these. I have baby asperin and will most likely start taking that again soon.


----------



## peacebaby

having just been through an early loss, this was the same question on my mind, how to naturally strengthen the uterine lining.

forgive my ignorance but how exactly does the baby aspirin work and when & how much should one be taking?

thanks ladies!


----------



## rachelbubble

peacebaby said:


> having just been through an early loss, this was the same question on my mind, how to naturally strengthen the uterine lining.
> 
> forgive my ignorance but how exactly does the baby aspirin work and when & how much should one be taking?
> 
> thanks ladies!

Id love to know the answer to this as well!!????? 

x x


----------



## hollyw79

there was a previous thread on this that you might find helpful in regards to the aspirin.. I copied some stuff about why it was so good on that thread if you want to check it out:

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-after-loss/556773-asprin-thread.html


----------



## LittleBird

Hmm. I have baby aspirin here at home. Considering trying it, but scared as I'm spotting and don't want to make it worse... I know my BFF also took baby aspirin.


----------



## peacebaby

thanks holly, that was helpful. i'm definitely going to give the low dosage aspirin a go, even if only every other day to begin with, it can't hurt.

after this early loss, i feel so nervous but i realise i have to put it behind me and think positively. 

off to Boots now to get some aspirin!


----------



## hollyw79

LittleBird- I would probably wait right now on it until you know what's going on! :hugs:

peacebaby~ glad it helped! :)


----------



## floofymad

I've been told that foods rich in selenium are good for uterine lining, like pure pineapple juice and brazil nuts?.....


----------

